# Vintage Airgun fayre at Melbourne?



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Did anyone on here go today?

I went and bought a boxed Crosman mod 147 multipump pneumatic rifle and a Sherridan Silver Streak :thumbsup:

Sheridan is at top, Crosman below..



















Unusually the Crosman is boxed!!



















And the Blue Streak keeping my Silver Streak company...










Cheers, John


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Awesome stuff


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Brilliant John, I am in total envy of your collection, irrationally of course but still envious.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Forgot about this thread. How much does one of those kind of things set you back? I love air guns, but vintage beats the fancy modern stuff any day (same for bows and arrows, I understand the purpose of a recurve, but it is just boring!). Only airgun i currently own is a very nice glock 9x19 i smuggled back from hong kong. cost all of £30, from one of the top brands out there (and no, it is not a fake or replica ) and can easily take down a mouse at 8-10m, but I have always wanted to get myself a top notch rifle to accompany it.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

pair of nice looking rifles,,did you do what i always do when i get home,take it out in the garden and put it through its paces to see if it works as good as it looks,i have some crosman pistols including the 600 but my interests are mainly in prewar BSA's and Webleys airgunwise.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hughlle said:


> Forgot about this thread. How much does one of those kind of things set you back? I love air guns, but vintage beats the fancy modern stuff any day (same for bows and arrows, I understand the purpose of a recurve, but it is just boring!). Only airgun i currently own is a very nice glock 9x19 i smuggled back from hong kong. cost all of £30, from one of the top brands out there (and no, it is not a fake or replica ) and can easily take down a mouse at 8-10m, but I have always wanted to get myself a top notch rifle to accompany it.


 Hi Hugh

I have a Glock 9x19 somehwre or at least, a part of one!!, I'd no idea what it was as the bore was quite large for an airgun, It could be a Softair gun that shoots the larger plastic balls :wacko:

Must say, I prefer older stuff to modern although modern guns are much more efficient!

Sorry Hugh, I forgot to say how much they cost!!

The Blue Streak was £100, The boxed Crosman was £135, The Silver Streak in the pic was a freebie from a friend, He gave it me to scavenge parts from as I'd bought a Benjamin 342 (Same action) But the Streak was much nicer than the Benji so I sent it off for a reseal!! I think the Benjamin ended up in the bin as there were parts missing, Also someone had rubbed the stock down and made a mess of it!!

John 



jasonm said:


> Brilliant John, I am in total envy of your collection, irrationally of course but still envious.


 Cheers Jason, I think my love of them is a bit irrational too as I hardly ever get to shoot them! I joined the local range last year and only went twice!, That equates to £30 a trip!! :wacko:

I've not even joined yet this year!!

John 



greasemonk said:


> pair of nice looking rifles,,did you do what i always do when i get home,take it out in the garden and put it through its paces to see if it works as good as it looks,i have some crosman pistols including the 600 but my interests are mainly in prewar BSA's and Webleys airgunwise.


 I can't shoot down the garden any more as we've neighbours that are out in theirs all the time :sadwalk:

I've a Crosman 600 too!! Muchos fun!! :toot:










A couple of Model D's left and two Standards at the right..










Webley mk1/mk2 and mk3










John


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Not wishing to boast, but I have (ahem) a smoothbore Webley Junior pistol!

I re-did the breach seal and put a new spring in, and increased the power a bit. It now shoots pretty inaccurately out to ten feet or so before the pellet drops noticeably.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Nobbythesheep said:


> Not wishing to boast, but I have (ahem) a smoothbore Webley Junior pistol!
> 
> I re-did the breach seal and put a new spring in, and increased the power a bit. It now shoots pretty inaccurately out to ten feet or so before the pellet drops noticeably.


 Brilliant pistolas :notworthy:

I have a few :thumbsup:










I love older guns more than new ones!

Some Beesas (BSA)










John


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi,nice photo's of some nice old guns on this thread,it has inspired me to take a few lazy and poor flash photo's of my guns and such from my mancave/office/gunroom,had to use the flash as it is dark and dingy in there,[just how i like it].................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

You guys are nuts in the best way


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hughlle said:


> You guys are nuts in the best way


 just in case your not sure about that ,this might help, its the firing of the punt gun thats on the wall in one of the previous photo's.the reciprient of the 12oz lead shot charge can be seen at the end of the clip its an old fridge.i have posted it before but that was a while back...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Cor!!

Some beautiful gear there Greasemonk!!!

I had a couple of those Muff pistols some time ago but let them go to a mate in Leeds, They were in need of some attention as the barrels were siezed solid and the trigger was missing from one, It looked simple enough to make a replacement!!










I also have an antique side by side damascus barreled percussion shottie that came to me polished and ready for the barrels plum browning (Had it a few years and not got around to it yet!!..




























It's a muzzle loader, I have to make a ramrod to fit under the batrrel, When it comes to finishing the steel, I'm unsure if the lock plates, Hammers and trigger guard shoud be plum brown or blued!!

Love your cased Service mk2 will all the barrels!! :notworthy:

John


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Love the pepper pot

:notworthy:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

So are all of these for collection purposes, or do they get used? Obviously the punt gun does  (why does the barrel look ,ike pipe lagging or something in the photo? looks a very plastic kind of grey. Only real gun i have is a deactivated thompson


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have just read all this tread, it takes me back to been 16 and my webley rifle only one I ever owned, I was always disappointed it did not have facility to put telescopic sights on, no I don't have any guns but I do have a secret wish ( and no body but me will understand especially in my family )I have look for the below air rifle it not vintage and may be impractical and crap made ( I know nothing about guns now)but its on my bucket list to own before I check out, any suggestions were best to get one? and anything I should know before I buy one?

deano

internet photo



Make:

Umarex

Model:

Winchester

Mechanism:

Lever Action

Calibre:

.177

Gun Status:

Live firing


[IMG alt="Umarex Winchester Air Gun...085/722085_-_photo_1_1415269496_img.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi hughlie,those guns on display are section 58d antique or curio status in law requiring no licence to posess.the airguns i do use now and then.the punt gun barrel i painted when i restored the gun as they all were painted to stop corrosion from the seawater.this gun which is over 200 years old would have been used by a commercial market gunner in the nineteenth century.they are capable of shooting large numbers of wildfowl with one shot ,sometimes over a hundred.it was a hard life though as best results were always found in the worst winter weather.it was last used on a punt by my cousin in the 1990s.i have other firearms on FAC and SGC which are kept in locked cabinets.cheers greasemonk


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I won't bother posting a pic of my Webley Junior then……….. :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nobbythesheep said:


> I won't bother posting a pic of my Webley Junior then……….. :laugh:


 It does not matter what you have, someone will like it.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I know when I'm beat :laugh:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Nobbythesheep said:


> I won't bother posting a pic of my Webley Junior then……….. :laugh:


 Come on Nobby!!

I love looking at other peoples gun, Put a pic up :thumbsup:

John 



deano1956 said:


> I have just read all this tread, it takes me back to been 16 and my webley rifle only one I ever owned, I was always disappointed it did not have facility to put telescopic sights on, no I don't have any guns but I do have a secret wish ( and no body but me will understand especially in my family )I have look for the below air rifle it not vintage and may be impractical and crap made ( I know nothing about guns now)but its on my bucket list to own before I check out, any suggestions were best to get one? and anything I should know before I buy one?
> 
> deano
> 
> ...


 Hi Deano

I once handled one of these in Stainless! It was superb but quite low powered, Also, They're powered by an 88gramme Co2 cart that is loaded in to the end of the stock, If the seal goes then the lot is expelled, At a cost of around £6 per cart it can start becoming expensive once they vent a few cart's!!

John


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> Hi Deano
> 
> I once handled one of these in Stainless! It was superb but quite low powered, Also, They're powered by an 88gramme Co2 cart that is loaded in to the end of the stock, If the seal goes then the lot is expelled, At a cost of around £6 per cart it can start becoming expensive once they vent a few cart's!!
> 
> John


 cheers john for info

not too bothered about power although .22 would be nice , but don't think you can get them any more than .177 ?

see what you mean re £6 a pop for cartridges, do they expel a lot then? ,but its more a show piece than a regular hunting /shooting thing but I would like to shoot it now and again though. do you know are they a 6 pellet shot\>?

cheers deano


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

deano1956 said:


> cheers john for info
> 
> not too bothered about power although .22 would be nice , but don't think you can get them any more than .177 ?
> 
> ...


 I think they're only available in .177cal, I can't remember the published shot count per cart but it's quite high as power is restricted :thumbsup:

One of these would look fab above a fireplace!! :notworthy:

According to this review they're available that take two 12g cart's and will return 80 shots for the two!, The mag holds eight pellets...

John


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> I think they're only available in .177cal, I can't remember the published shot count per cart but it's quite high as power is restricted :thumbsup:
> 
> One of these would look fab above a fireplace!! :notworthy:
> 
> ...


 cheers john. as a impressionable youth I blame john Wayne !! :laugh:

deano


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have just read that 75% of all guns extant in the world are in the hands of civilians and I now see why. :laugh: Mind you, I think that figure refers to powder-propelled bullet and shot guns, rather than air rifles and air pistols. Only 1 firearm in 10 is registered with the appropriate authorities.

Of these world gun owners, a third are in the United States and the lifetime chance of dying by firearm in the States is 1 in 325. Every year worlwide 360,000 homicides and 330,000 suicides are carried out using a firearm, and in addition 184,000 people are killed as a result of gunshot wounds in the course of armed conflicts.

When I was much younger, I did hanker after an air rifle but my parents would not conscience such an item, and I had to remain content with my mates' catapults, penknives, and the odd handling of one of their fathers' rifles and shot guns. Nowadays, I am not really into guns of any sort but I still passively collect pocket and other knives, picking up the odd piece now and then. I therefore cannot be holier than thou over the subject of gun ownership, even though there is something about a working firearm that is a bit sinister - you know that the sole purpose of a loaded gun, apart from target aiming, is to do some thing or some one harm. With knives, they vary enormously in their design and purpose, but I have to accept that some knives in my collection have been designed as tactical weapons.

I am essentially a pacifist and opposed to all sorts of violence, so it seems strange to me that I should still have a fascination for knives. It is true that I do suffer from dissociative identity disorder, and one of my alters is quite aggressive and tends towards talk of violence. So there is obviously a note of fascination in me for crime, violence and weaponry, and I certainly am an avid reader of thrillers such as the Reacher series by Lee Child. So as I looked at your pics of your airgun collections, I couldn't help but admire the nicest of the weapons and remember how at a younger age, I did fancy an airgun that most resembled a powerful rifle or automatic pistol.


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

johnbaz said:


> Did anyone on here go today?
> 
> I went and bought a boxed Crosman mod 147 multipump pneumatic rifle and a Sherridan Silver Streak :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Always fancied a silver streak myself but never got around to it, one day


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

greasemonk said:


> hi hughlie,those guns on display are section 58d antique or curio status in law requiring no licence to posess.the airguns i do use now and then.the punt gun barrel i painted when i restored the gun as they all were painted to stop corrosion from the seawater.this gun which is over 200 years old would have been used by a commercial market gunner in the nineteenth century.they are capable of shooting large numbers of wildfowl with one shot ,sometimes over a hundred.it was a hard life though as best results were always found in the worst winter weather.it was last used on a punt by my cousin in the 1990s.i have other firearms on FAC and SGC which are kept in locked cabinets.cheers greasemonk


 Punt guns still occasionally used on lindisfarne in Northumberland under strict controls . In the 1980s/90s chap killed when punt gun exploded whilst in the punt. Policeman I believe.


----------

